# Graco Mark V



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I still would like to know from those who use this system some details about the finish , do you do a complete sanding job before spraying the skim coat on or are you doing this after finish coat before sanding ? I realize most would depend on the quality of the finish coat , perhaps a quick brush sand first , I would like to get some opinions , would a skim after sanding also require sanding or would it be more of a paint finish? Also , do any use the atomizer for any textures , I hear all the hype about using the airless for textures but don't you have to thin out the mud considerably so this tends to make me think the textures are limited to the light side . Some suggestions please thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

We've been doing a lot of this for the past year or so. First tried just lite mud thinned to primer consistency(sanded level 4, sprayed and then sanded again, both times over 500 watts). Too much labor, sanded of most of the sprayed mud. Now am using Freeman SpeedSkim. Still sand the level 4, then spray with a 623 tip, done properly leaves a stipple akin to texture on a basketball or slightly lighter. No sanding required unless you find runs or trash blown up off floor. If sanding is required you must sand that entire wall as spot sanding will be glassy smooth and surrounding area still stippled.

Typically only use this on critical light walls, not the entire job. The product we use is similar to Magnum LevelCoat, but Magnum must be sanded entirely. Freeman is a regional outfit in the Tulsa OK area. My rep comes out brings a big Titan and helps train my spray man. Smaller pumps can be used but will be rebuilding pump after 4-5 jobs. Am paying about $28 per 5 gal. Which covers around 100-150 feet per gallon.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We've been doing a lot of this for the past year or so. First tried just lite mud thinned to primer consistency(sanded level 4, sprayed and then sanded again, both times over 500 watts). Too much labor, sanded of most of the sprayed mud. Now am using Freeman SpeedSkim. Still sand the level 4, then spray with a 623 tip, done properly leaves a stipple akin to texture on a basketball or slightly lighter. No sanding required unless you find runs or trash blown up off floor. If sanding is required you must sand that entire wall as spot sanding will be glassy smooth and surrounding area still stippled.
> 
> Typically only use this on critical light walls, not the entire job. The product we use is similar to Magnum LevelCoat, but Magnum must be sanded entirely. Freeman is a regional outfit in the Tulsa OK area. My rep comes out brings a big Titan and helps train my spray man. Smaller pumps can be used but will be rebuilding pump after 4-5 jobs. Am paying about $28 per 5 gal. Which covers around 100-150 feet per gallon.


 Thanks for the response Darren & Partners :thumbsup: , I don't know if that product is available up here in MN but will do some looking into , I do not own a big enough airless as of yet but hope to soon as I need some write offs and further my quest for a more uniform wall finish .... I figured sanding before spraying and after would be labor intensive and looking for ways to be more efficient yet have a much better quality in the end . With the paint schemes that clients use now days and depending on the sheen just want to give the best I can and be a step ahead of the competition .... skimming by hand is way to labor intensive have to keep the man hours down as much as possible , thanks again and to all any other advice is always welcomed .


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

My rep told me that big Titan was about $3k. A graco M-IV is also big enough w/o going to the M-V, which I believe is about $4500 +/-. Either way, work your material rep or paint rep over for a discount when you decide to buy. I've used a graco 695, but it's an older unit that is just about ready for a rebuild anyway, and it just doesn't pump as fast. Finding that we have to give it four light passes with 695 vs. 2 medium-light passes with the big Titan.

If things pick up a bit(or a lot), I'd probably buy the Titan. Be sure to get the gun tip extension for 9-10' walls. Also remove the filter in the gun handle as it will clog up real quick. And never over-thin, just about a half-pint of water on the hottest of days and nothing at all in cooler weather.


----------

